# Outlook 2011 export malfunction, Exporting Outlook 2011 to Outlook 2013 for Windows



## MarkSteinberg (Jul 9, 2014)

I am Exporting all my emails from Outlook 2011 using the Export wizard, I am trying to export Outlook 2011 emails to Outlook 2013 in windows system. Every time the export completes, the log shows that it haven't exported some particular files that are immensly important for me. I need those emails to be exported to Outlook 2013. As those files are not on the server so I cant even sync Windows Outlook directly and Uploading those files is a long ang tiring task. 

Please suggest some way to export those files so that I could export all my files from Outlook 2011 for Mac to Outlook 2013 for Windows.

Thanks


----------



## MarkSteinberg (Jul 9, 2014)

For using any of those tools that you have suggested, I still need to export olm file from outlook 2011, which I cant as the export file misses some particular files as it is specifically mentioned in my query.

It wouls be very helpful if you read the question correctly and post your answer accordingly.
Thanks


----------



## MrDeek1974 (Jul 11, 2014)

Try to send all these files/mails to other E-mail service (e.g. @yahoo.) and then forward to another mailbox, opening that box with other mail client. For any but biggest collections of E-mails this method works.


----------



## stewartpattinson (Sep 4, 2014)

Hii marksteinberg,

See I can understand the state that you must be going through and the feeling however theres few manual operations exist that you can work on that is the Mac Outlook produces archive.olm file which has to be exported into plain .olm file from the file option given on the menu bar of Mac Outlook then perform the creating IMAP account function and drag/drop mails one by one

If in case it still doesnt work then I dont see an option rather than making use of external utility.

Source - https://plus.google.com/117127954303422471254/posts/by6DAtHSzM9


----------

